# Indiana bubblegum



## Budlight (Sep 20, 2016)

So I have a really gorgeous Indiana bubblegum female and I was thinking of making a cross with her what would you guys recommend to cross her with  any advice would be greatly appreciated   I would like to try to keep her as as bubblegummy as possible


----------



## Keef (Sep 20, 2016)

Bud --I got a Bubblicious girl that I put a BPU-X-B.B.  ( BlackBerry Kush --x--Purple Citral --x-- Uzbekistan hashplant ) --x--Blueberry Blast boy and made seed !-- Expecting a range of terepene profiles out those seed !-- My Bubblicious is kinda old fruity trying to spice it up some !-- My BPU-X-B.B.  girl has a nice blueberry muffin smell !-- Used her brother Trips several times-- strong proven dad !-- Looking for some Blueberry Bubblegum or other tasty morsel !


----------



## Budlight (Sep 20, 2016)

Keef said:


> Bud --I got a Bubblicious girl that I put a BPU-X-B.B.  ( BlackBerry Kush --x--Purple Citral --x-- Uzbekistan hashplant ) --x--Blueberry Blast boy and made seed !-- Expecting a range of terepene profiles out those seed !-- My Bubblicious is kinda old fruity trying to spice it up some !-- My BPU-X-B.B.  girl has a nice blueberry muffin smell !-- Used her brother Trips several times-- strong proven dad !-- Looking for some Blueberry Bubblegum or other tasty morsel !



Those sound amazing made my mouth water just reading it


----------



## umbra (Sep 20, 2016)

grape krush by DJ Short


----------



## Budlight (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks umbra I will see if I can track one of those two down  The grape crush sounds really good


----------



## Mountain209man (Dec 5, 2016)

I liked the g13  blue kush...very dense flowers short finish time n some soft fruity berry to deep pineapple type terps along with long sky piercing colas like the bubblegum


----------



## Witchking (Sep 12, 2020)

Indiana BG is one of the ones that has always eluded me. Been wanted to check her out for years.


----------

